# wheels off a BMW will they fit?



## GoatOnMeth (May 5, 2009)

Im looking to buy a set of 20 inch Asanti AF120 off a 05 BMW 530i the bolt pattern is 5X120. Does anyone know if they will fit on my 05 goat?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The 5x120 will fit, you have to look at the offset/backspacing.


----------



## Canadian '05 (Feb 9, 2009)

You need an offset of around 47 mm which is only found on the 3 series cars.

Bob


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

It depends, I have 38 offset on my car running BMW M6 reps.


----------

